
Apple Root Security Flaw Was Posted in Apple Forums 3 Weeks Ago - baldfat
https://daringfireball.net/2017/11/high_sierra_root_login_two_weeks_ago
======
baldfat
Reminds me of the iPad and cover security flaw. Lock the iPad close and open
the iPad and bing its open.

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/242339/ipad_2_smart_cover_ex...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/242339/ipad_2_smart_cover_exposes_security_flaw_isnt_so_smart_afterall.html)

------
bsaul
Trying root or admin, or pgadmin or anything else with no password , or using
login as password is something you try on freshly installed software if you
don’t know what the default are (or used to, because it’s clearly out of
fashion). There’s nothing extraordinary about it.

